# Budgie Flew into window, is he ill?



## Rae (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey there, 
i recently got a pair of new budgies (maybe just over a week now) and these are my first birds ive had. yesterday, i was cleaning the cage out, the cage itself becomes separate from the bottom so i can change the sand matt. however while i was lifting it off, one of the toys got stuck so i had to lift the cage higher than i normally do, resulting one of my budgie manged to fly out. within a matter of seconds, he flew around my room in which i had time to shut the window and to trap my other budgie in. but then i found my budgie lying on its back on my window sil, it broke my heart a little, i carried him back to his age and watched him carefully. 
at first when he quickly tried to walk it looked like his head was weighing him down to the ground, like he kept falling forwards (was he dizzy?), his wing wasnt tucked correctly and he held his head on one side. however since then all of those problems have gone. But, since yesterday hes been acting very different, hes usually a hyper little thing, head always turning quickly, always making these cute noises and just very active in general. but now, i havent heard him make a noise at all, he just sits in the corner of his cage facing the back, and he turns his head a lot slower now :/ ive seen him move from that spot but its very little. nor is he interacting with the other budgie or replying to him. keeps going to his food bowl and hesitating to eat. (hes eaten what looked like 3 seeds since this) i dont know if its just my eyes but he looks slightly bigger too, can birds get swelling? im not sure what to do about it, also its not a big noticeable difference but it looks like one of the wings is slightly over lapping the other towards the tail. 

sorry for the long paragraph but i just wanted to get the details in, any suggestions on what could be wrong with him?
(my babies in the attachment, the colorful has had the accident)


----------



## Ciralaine (Jul 27, 2012)

Oh no I'm so sorry this happened. 

I don't know exactly what could be wrong but it could be a head injury and those can sometimes be fatal to birds. Are you able to take your bird to see an avian vet? As they'd beable to diagnose the problem and then help.

I've had my own budgies crash into windows and a mirror before and if I suspected an injury I took them to the vet who would prescribe some pain and anti inflammatory meds. They were fine activity wise though. They weren't even close to displaying any problems like yours is which is why I think a vet visit for your little one would be best.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I agree with Sharday, your budgie need's to see an avian vet ASAP....


----------



## AlterEgon (Mar 18, 2015)

Having your bird in a somewhat silent, calm place with reduced light is usually a good idea as first measures if you have reason to suspect a concussion. As the other two have said, that should then be followed up with seeing a vet ASAP.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh the poor sweetie, yes definitely go to an avian vet as soon as possible, until the appointment keep him in a quiet and warmer than usual place. Don't let him try to fly or climb, place some millet near him clip it up so he doesn't need to bend or reach for it . Please let us know as soon as possible what the vet says.


----------



## Rae (Apr 22, 2015)

Like to say thank you for you guys commenting, i manged to get the little guy into the vets today and the vet pretty much said he just needs a few days to recover, he said its like recovering from whip lash from a car
hes going to be oke! :budgie:


----------



## Cheesepusher (Feb 11, 2014)

Great news!


----------

